# Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

*Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera empfehlen, welche nicht mehr als 300 besser 250 Euro kosten soll.

Diese ist für meine Mum zu Weihnachten gedacht. Ich weiß, das Budget ist extrem knapp bemessen, aber sie knippst nur ab und an ein Foto, wünscht sich aber sowas.

Seht ihr da ne vernünftige Möglichkeit?

Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Bei Saturn gibt es im Moment eine Nikon D40 mit 18-55mm Objektiv für 299€.
Billiger dürfte es da wohl nichts geben.
Ob allerdings der auf dem Bild gezeigte Blitz dazugehört, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln...
Nikon D40 Kit


----------



## HeNrY (27. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Kann sie denn überhaupt etwas mit Blende, Verschlusszeit und ISO anfangen?
Sonst würd ich zu einer Bridge oder Kompaktknipse raten...


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

@Leopardgecko

Dank dir. Ich schau mir da mal näher an.



HeNrY schrieb:


> Kann sie denn überhaupt etwas mit Blende, Verschlusszeit und ISO anfangen?
> Sonst würd ich zu einer Bridge oder Kompaktknipse raten...



Ich denke schon. Sie hat schon eine normale Spiegelreflex.


----------



## Ecle (28. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Bei Saturn gabs letztens auch nen Angebot mit einer Olympus e-410 mit Doppelobjektiv für 299€ !!
Ist aber leider zu spät


----------



## der_yappi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

D40 /D40x / D60 sind ganz gut.
ABER du kannst nicht alle Nikon-Kompatiblen Objektive nutzen.

Für die o.g. Kameras werden für einen "perfekten" Betrieb Objektive mit eingebautem Autofokus(motor) gebraucht (SWM bei Nikon / HSM bei Sigma).

Ältere Objektive kannst du nutzen, dann allerdings OHNE Autofokus!


Kuck doch auch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.
Die D50 / D70(s) Kameras sind sehr robust und haben einen EIGNEN Autofokus.

Die Canon EOS 350D bekommt man ja auch recht günstig.


*Und wenn Interesse besteht:
Ich selbst habe noch eine Nikon D50 mit Sigma 18-200mm Zoom.
Dazu 2 Akkus, eine Buch zur D50, einen UV-Filter sowie eine Kameratasche.

Inkl Versand 300,-€

Bilder die mit diese Kombi gemacht wurden*


----------



## Lee (29. November 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Was für eine analoge SLR hat sie denn noch? Eventuell kann sie dann bei der neuen DSLR die alten Objektive mit benutzen...


----------



## rabensang (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Hab ich grad gefunden:

Spiegelreflex-Kamera (bis 1.000 €) Bestenliste - CHIP Online

Kannste dir mal einen groben Überblick verschaffen.

dDa gibts zu fast jeder Cam einen Testbericht

Ich werde mir die Canon Eos 1000D holen. Bin voll überzeugt davon


----------



## phoenix86 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Ich hab mir ne Canon EOS 400D für 340€ als Kit im eBay geschossen hat noch 1,5 Jahre Garantie 
also ein echtes Schnäppchen, schau mal ob du evtl. auch was findest könntest zur Zeit sogar 
Glück haben! Aber wenn du wirklich was nagelneues willst würde ich dir auch zu ner EOS 1000D
raten das Einsteiger Kit is recht gut!

mfg phoenix


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Danke für die Antworten.

Hab die Nikon D50 von der_yappi. Sehr sehr geile Kamera und das Sigma Objektiv trägt den Rest bei.


----------



## McZonk (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Suche Digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera für Hobbyfotografen*

Nutze die D40 mit dem Kitobjektiv und zusätzlich dem 55-200mm von Sigma (mit dem tollen HDM Autofokus).

Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit der Kamera. Sie macht schon mit dem Kitobjektiv gute Bilder, kann sehr wohl was "mit Blende, Verschlusszeit und ISO", Bulb, AF-C,AF-S anfangen und macht dem Einsteiger bis Mainstream bestimmt Spass. Die 6MP reichen, kombiniert mit einem Tele, sicherlich aus.


----------

